# Freebie losers.....



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

...so here's my question, regarding Manufacturers or suppliers giving away freebies as DW is a good source of research, help, testing and feedback etc.

Why is it that the people that get on to the freebie's first, before anyone else, predominantly have so few posts, we're talking less than 10 a year for some of them.

Yet surely they can't all have all the luck, they must be on here all the time to jump on these freebie threads before anyone else!! So if you're on here all the time, why not post and help others out?!??!

Perhaps a new DW rule that freebie's can only be given away to users with a certain post per month/year ratio??

Thoughts???

:thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

You meaning from manufactures or people giving things away?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

everyone has to start somewere ,just because they dont have many posts does it mean they shouldnt take the offer of something free? As for helping out likely starting off and not enough knowledge yet


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> everyone has to start somewere ,just because they dont have many posts does it mean they shouldnt take the offer of something free? As for helping out likely starting off and not enough knowledge yet


You miss my point, I'm talking about some people with less than 10 posts a year for 3 years.....hardly starting out, hardly helping people.
People known on the site as watchers of posts who grab them before members who would seriously test them and report on them.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> Yet surely they can't all have all the luck, they must be on here all the time to jump on these freebie threads before anyone else!! So if you're on here all the time, why not post and help others out?!??!
> 
> Perhaps a new DW rule that freebie's can only be given away to users with a certain post per month/year ratio??
> 
> ...


I can see your point but there are some people on here posting 15-20 times a day who say stuff about as insightful as a chimpanzee mashing a keyboard with their fist.

I don't post every day but I visit the site almost every day think it would be a tad unfair to rule out people who say very little in favour of those who say a lot while saying very little of worth.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> I can see your point but there are some people on here posting 15-20 times a day who say stuff about as insightful as a chimpanzee mashing a keyboard with their fist.
> 
> I don't post every day but I visit the site almost every day think it would be a tad unfair to rule out people who say very little in favour of those who say a lot while saying very little of worth.


Fair point, perhaps a thanks rating system......I'm not starting an election debate on how we do this, more stating a fact that the majority of people that seem to take part in the freebie or free if you post your test posts seem to never contribute.....at all.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

You can see by the views/reply ratio of some posts just how bad it is, if i posted a question in Gtechniq called, HELP - G1 on my dashboard how do i remove, I'd get 4 responses, one from Rob and 3 from others offering advice and about 100 views. If i posted a thread in Gtechniq saying Free EXO I'd get 100000 views, 100000 replies one of which would be Rob telling me to shut the **** up...my point being it's ruining it for the decent members.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

They could make the freebies/test section one that requires access granted by the admins like the part of the site in off topic where you need to ask permission to join it. That way an admin can see if the person applying does sod all on the site to further it.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> They could make the freebies/test section one that requires access granted by the admins like the part of the site in off topic where you need to ask permission to join it. That way an admin can see if the person applying does sod all on the site to further it.


VERY good idea!
:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

personally i think traders / who ever should give fair chance by opening for a period of say 24 hours then picking randomly.

Most traders post up during the day these offers, it is rare i get on here during the day due to work commitments and consequently miss out.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> You can see by the views/reply ratio of some posts just how bad it is, if i posted a question in Gtechniq called, HELP - G1 on my dashboard how do i remove, I'd get 4 responses, one from Rob and 3 from others offering advice and about 100 views.


Ahhhh, now that could be because out of the 100 views, the 4 who replied would have been correct in their advice and the other 96 thought there was nothing more that they could add .....maybe :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Traders/manufacturers can give products away to whoever they like! They can't win which ever way, under any rules, they'll cop flak from whoever misses out regardless..... 

Just be glad that we got all these nice people on here that won't wait for a minute sending product samples out, members included!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Does that mean if some one posts every day, gives good advice but then goes away/ is ill for a while say 2 or 3 months does that count them out as they havent been part of it for a while?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Next we will have to put a credit rating and a minium earning on lottery tickets as it wont be good someone on the dole winning millions :lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

kempe said:


> Does that mean if some one posts every day, gives good advice but then goes away/ is ill for a while say 2 or 3 months does that count them out as they havent been part of it for a while?


No not at all, hence me saying that I don't have the answer just that one would be better than what we have now....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Manufacturers/traders who decide to offer free samples on threads based on a certain number of people posting first know that some people won't post feedback etc.

Plenty of the manufacturers/traders send free samples to certain people on here or to members of the DW review team as they know they will post a review.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Worst "I want some free stuff, it's not fair" thread ever :lol: :lol:

Wait for the Christmas giveaway mate. It's a massive free-for all. I won last year. First time in 4 years.

Now, my post count is quite low for the time i've been a memeber. Mainly because i don't bother with the 'Nice work mate' responses in the 'look how shiny i can make paint' section unless it's really nice work as it's not helpful. I try to answer questions but if i have no answer or it's already been said, then what's the point? I don't have many questions as I have been here long enough to know where and whom to search for if i want my question answering. 

Also, if my OT posts were counted, my Post Count would be about 4 times what it is now :lol: (be interesting to see if a mod can dig that out somehow)

Prize winners should be obligated to review. No review, you get blacklisted from freebie giveaways.

The newer guys are the future of the forum, we are already hooked :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Worst "I want some free stuff, it's not fair" thread ever :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I needed that, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't want free stuff, I haven't got round to using all of the stuff I've bought yet let alone freebies.

My point, as echoed by you, is that these lurkers jump on a freebie, job done, no review of the product which aids everyone else, just take take.

It's a valid point and 2 answers have been a decent solution so far, a secure sub-forum that the mods have to OK membership of, or indeed randomised rather than 1st come 1st served basis...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

kempe said:


> Next we will have to put a credit rating and *a minium earning on lottery tickets as it wont be good someone on the dole winning millions *:lol:


The f-ing well should,  if they're on the sponging it up on the dole they shouldn't be buying lottery tickets with "my money" :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I know you don't want free stuff, it was a joke. Hence the lols.

:lol: See. :lol:


It's annoying but what you gonna do?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

m1pui said:


> The f-ing well should,  if they're on the sponging it up on the dole they shouldn't be buying lottery tickets with "my money" :lol:


They should be drug tested to get the dole too!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Worst "I want some free stuff, it's not fair" thread ever :lol: :lol:


As said, I'm not after freebies, I have enough products.



Gruffs said:


> Prize winners should be obligated to review. No review, you get blacklisted from freebie giveaways.


This is not a bad idea



Gruffs said:


> The newer guys are the future of the forum, we are already hooked :thumb:


Missing my point, it's not new guys with low post counts it's members since 2008 with 30 posts who if you look at their post history just go for freebies!!

*retracted*


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

My post count is 3000 odd.

I've been here since Dec 2007 nearly 5 years.

600 posts a year doesn't seem like a lot does it........................

Post quality is what is important not quantity. At the end of the day, unless you are reviewing or commenting on a new product, there is no real need to post as it has all (and i mean all) been covered before several times. The recent revelation about peanut oil and pencil erasers on trim shows that.

Off topic posts do not count AFAIK.

Look, Epoch, L200 Steve, Dave KG and Pit Viper (remember him). Probably used to get fed up with the likes of Gruffs entering all the comps and giveaways.

At the end of the day, the new members are the target, they haven't settled into their favourites yet and are more easily pushed into another direction. This is why it hasn't changed and won't change in the near future.

My humour doesn't detract from your point as I made it clear i was joking and followed with something constructive. 

I'm not joking here, hence no lols.............................. 






















lol.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got a low post count compared to some, have been given some samples recently, for 2 years I was just on here reading up, reading answers and not wanting to post when I felt I didn't know how to do some things!
I don't feel how people can justify posting, lots of things I read are just re-quotes, silly answers or just the same thing over and over. 

Why worry what others are doing, or are you one of those who gets upset because you weren't there first?

End of the day everybody's obviously on here for the same reason, or been directed here!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I retracted my statement, missed your joking post, it didn't come across as funny the 1st time. Apologies


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

dave-g said:


> Why worry what others are doing, or are you one of those who gets upset because you weren't there first?


Nope and have said that, a few times, please read the posts before making stupid comments. Thanks. :wall:
So you;re saying it's fair for lurkers to get the prizes and contribute nothing, and the decent full time members get to wait and wait for their reports on the product they might buy but it never comes??!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not digging at you. 

You ask questions that i try to answer. That's all.

If your are the one that sticks his neck out to ask, you are the one who gets the answers. It's not personal.


Honest.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Let me put this another way..............:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have only ever been wrong once. And that was when i momentarily thought i was wrong.

:thumb:


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like sour grapes to me chaps, if somebody/some traders want to give stuff away then just be appreciative that there doing it here and you at least have a chance of applying for it!


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

It's actually more in the interest of the trader / manufacturer to give away stuff to the 'decent' people, rather than the freeloaders, as they're more likely to be the ones who will test it properly and will take the time to write it up with pictures etc. Unless their product is [email protected] of course...


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

The problem is always going to be how do you define a decent member. Post count is a crude and not very worthwhile stat IMHO. (I've got a low count  )


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have not contributed anything to any posts but i have posted questions of my own, but i also got free detailing products off a very kind guy called spoony, does that mean i shouldn't have? The reason i havent answered posts is because i am just starting out,


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

MickChard said:


> Sounds like sour grapes to me chaps, if somebody/some traders want to give stuff away then just be appreciative that there doing it here and you at least have a chance of applying for it!


Completely missing the point, have you not read any of the previous posts!!! :wall:

I edit to expand a little, I do not go for freebies as I do not 1, have the camera for a review, 2, feel I can do a good enough review, have far too many products as is so getting more I do not need would not be fair on anyone including my shelving!
Before anyone starts yapping that as i don't post reviews who am I to talk, check my post history I have posted MANY posts and threads on products I have purchased, used and been impressed by!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

marc147 said:


> I have not contributed anything to any posts but i have posted questions of my own, but i also got free detailing products off a very kind guy called spoony, does that mean i shouldn't have? The reason i havent answered posts is because i am just starting out,


No, as said we are not talking about personals, we are talking about Manufacturers who more often than not want testers!

A prime example of which was the recent DJ Supernatural, new range released, jumped on within seconds, hardly ANY reviews posted, which was the proviso of the offer!!

Leeches that did not help anyone who, like me are DJ Supernatural fans and would have bought some off the back of an informed post, luckily a couple of the decent members got in there as well for once!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I am the same, i love dodo juice, and i would have loved to write a review but surely the manufacturer cant sift through every person that applys for the correct person, just my view, might be a wrong view or might be a right view

The only thing i can do is post a review of a product i have and hope a manufacturer or a moderator sees it and I get picked next time


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Its an internet forum....get over it.
And its a good job number of posts dont count towards percieved member quality as a good percentage of yours have been you getting arsey when people disagree with you.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

samples to sample if they get one person to buy more of there products it as been worth while.
And let's be honest some of the samples what I have had size wise are bit of a joke.
And yes I have not done the paint cleanser or the nanolex trim rejuvinate because i've been too busy cleaning my bike with them for free:lol:.
And yes i'll get round to it when time allows some reviews have done have had thousands of hits.
Because im not afraid to say it's ****e


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Iv had a Freebie of hear. I'm abit dyslectic so not to good with computers so just cos iv not put photos and done a full review on it don't mean I iv not gone and payed for the full size after liking it.


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Completely missing the point, have you not read any of the previous posts!!! :wall:
> 
> I edit to expand a little, I do not go for freebies as I do not 1, have the camera for a review, 2, feel I can do a good enough review, have far too many products as is so getting more I do not need would not be fair on anyone including my shelving!
> Before anyone starts yapping that as i don't post reviews who am I to talk, check my post history I have posted MANY posts and threads on products I have purchased, used and been impressed by!


I have read all the posts actually and like I said "sounds" like sour grapes, I think it's probably you that misses the point. The reason that they offer for example 10 testers is because they know that some people prob wont review for whatever reason! I dont think it's fair that we start to ban certain members from accepting test samples/free stuff because you didn't read the review or they didnt post one, what if they found the product totally indifferent? Would there be much point posting a review saying "it was ok" I think you'll find a review fr pretty much any product on here if you look hard enough. Hence that's why I think it's sounds like sour grapes otherwise why post in the first place??


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Prize winners should be obligated to review.


I wholeheartedly agree with that sentiment! I was thrilled to win a goodie-box
from Alex at Serious Performance last year. Coincidentally, I became a member 
of the DW review team, and I've posted a few reviews into that section at a 
time when supplies of products to "officially" review were a bit thin on the 
ground. I've also frequently alluded to them in the Disabled Detailing thread.

Having said all that, earlier this year I did go through a number of last year's 
winners' postings to see whether or not they'd commented further upon their 
good fortune. After about 6 or 8, I gave up. I felt pretty lonely at that point 
because I didn't find one relevant post. I would imagine that the donors of 
some pretty valuable prizes were feeling a bit miffed.

As to the OP's point, well, it is up to the donors as to whom they choose as
recipients. Having established a happy rapport with Alex, I've since become a 
regular customer at SP though if I do write a review, then my comments are
as candid as required. I don't want to be fending off irate PMs because I 
over-egged the pudding. Things can work both ways - I've had to withdraw 
from an offer to review because I never received the product as promised.

Adding burdens to any volunteers' workload is never a good idea; I'm just
happy to keep to my perceived commitments on the basis that others are of
a similar disposition.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I admire the OP for starting this thread, it was always likely to result in a load of flak......

Whilst I think it wouldn't be fair to ban certain types of members from getting freebies, there does seem to be an element who are waiting for the specific day & time to get them, and they do very regularly - if not weekly. Not sure it is what the manufacturers intend, but if they are happy then no-one elses' opinion matters.

It is a case of 'we were all newbies once'.:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I can see what the OP is trying to say, and it is a brave thing to do by the look of it.

I would have thought if a manufacturer wanted to ensure reviews for all samples then they should give them to members of the DW Review team - who have all been selected on reviews they have already submitted. That way all who don't review don't get kept on the list; you will always find an element who want everything for nothing, and yes it is a bit annoying, but that's life I guess.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

s.bailey said:


> Nope and have said that, a few times, please read the posts before making stupid comments. Thanks. :wall:
> So you;re saying it's fair for lurkers to get the prizes and contribute nothing, and the decent full time members get to wait and wait for their reports on the product they might buy but it never comes??!!


Funnily enough I've been reading this thread wondering what else is going to be moaned at!

Who cares who gets what? Fair enough if it states reviewing needed, then yeah a bit cheeky, but else wise who really worries? 
Christ there are thousands of people on here and no one has batted an eyelid yet! I look at products I'm interested in for a reason, simple as that!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

MickChard said:


> I have read all the posts actually and like I said "sounds" like sour grapes, I think it's probably you that misses the point. The reason that they offer for example 10 testers is because they know that some people prob wont review for whatever reason! I dont think it's fair that we start to ban certain members from accepting test samples/free stuff because you didn't read the review or they didnt post one, what if they found the product totally indifferent? Would there be much point posting a review saying "it was ok" I think you'll find a review fr pretty much any product on here if you look hard enough. Hence that's why I think it's sounds like sour grapes otherwise why post in the first place??


Difference of opinion. My post. Bore off.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

dave-g said:


> Funnily enough I've been reading this thread wondering what else is going to be moaned at!
> 
> Who cares who gets what? Fair enough if it states reviewing needed, then yeah a bit cheeky, but else wise who really worries?
> Christ there are thousands of people on here and no one has batted an eyelid yet! I look at products I'm interested in for a reason, simple as that!


I obviously do otherwise I wouldn't have raised the point in the first place. Listen if you don't agree with the post don't comment yeah. Simple really.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah I see so you're one of the reasons newbies don't post aren't you?

Difference of opinion is not allowed?

You worry, a hell of a lot of others don't, simple.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I've subjected this forum to my inane musings and ramblings for the best part of two years... and I've won plenty of stuff (more than my fair share)!

Think it's just down to luck and right place right time for many. You'll always get those who give little and take a lot, but that's life. Just got to let it go and rise above.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

dave-g said:


> Ah I see so you're one of the reasons newbies don't post aren't you?
> 
> Difference of opinion is not allowed?
> 
> You worry, a hell of a lot of others don't, simple.


Like I said, bore off. Cya.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ha children always amuse some


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Difference of opinion. My post. Bore off.





s.bailey said:


> Listen if you don't agree with the post don't comment yeah. Simple really.





s.bailey said:


> Like I said, bore off. Cya.


Can I be honest mate? Whilst nothing was wrong with the original point; I don't think these sorts of posts are the "DW way". I for one don't welcome them, as there's no need for it.

Many work hard to moderate this forum, and lots of users work hard to restrain themselves or conduct themselves "well" for the greater collective value of the "community" that you represent.


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> You miss my point, I'm talking about some people with less than 10 posts a year for 3 years.....hardly starting out, hardly helping people.
> People known on the site as watchers of posts who grab them before members who would seriously test them and report on them.


I personally set my account up quite some time ago when I first started polishing cars properly, but have only recently started posting. I intend to write a full review of the trim rejivinator I was lucky enough to get from nanolex, although I do see your point.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh well. Thread over. It ruffled the right feathers so proved its point.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

The amount of your 'useful' posts in this thread prove how some post counts are high though, don't you think?

Leave people get on with it, it's a forum!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Like I said. Ruffled the right feathers.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

my post count and ratio per day may be low thats because i signed up a couple years ago but never used the account untill about 2 months ago and i only post about stuff i feel would be helpful to people doesnt mean i dont use the site, i get on here every night after work, with the orchard autocare iron cleanse freebie i was able to get onto just happened to get posted as i logged on that day, i have never been able to get into any others on time, its just luck of the draw really


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks but I've given up now. My point was that it is not luck of the draw, not the same peeps over and over.


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

i was lucky enough to get a sample from nanolex, and no i haven't written a review YET, not that i need to explain why but the day it arrived i lost the mrs, my house, business, 2 cars and now have to move 120 miles so family can put me up, luckily my new car was order and paid for a couple of weeks before all of this but it doesn't arrive until September, as soon as i does i will be writing my review, i think if a company is good enough to give you a product free of charge in exchange for writing a review the least you can do is take 5 mins to write one, if i hadn't lost both cars then i would have wrote mine already, irrespective of what i have going on


----------



## robsri (May 1, 2006)

The OP raised a good point orginally, whether is was right or wrong i dont know. What I do know is he/she has let themselves down there attitude afterwards when people dare to offer a different viewpoint. Maybe forums are not the place for them if they cant cope with this.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

robsri said:


> The OP raised a good point orginally, whether is was right or wrong i dont know. What I do know is he/she has let themselves down there attitude afterwards when people dare to offer a different viewpoint. Maybe forums are not the place for them if they cant cope with this.


Oh the irony!!!!


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

^ +1 well said, some people just don't agree on things, the whole point is to argue your case with respect for others, not tell people to "bore off" when people dare to object.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If manufacturers have the same gripe as you I'm sure they will find an alternative way to hand out freebies if it is for research and feedback purposes.

If it is for the purpose of creating interest, bringing a product into the spotlight to stimulate sales then whether a lucky recipient has 10 posts or a 1000 matters little.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

When a company posts offering free samples to my eyes there can be many reasons why. A manufacturer may be thinking of introducing a new product and is piloting it here to see how it is received before market. Farecla did that earlier this year and used the "panel" so as to receive the feedback as well as the publicity they would get from these reviews.
A manufacturer may be trying to lift their profile and just seeking to get talked about. A distributor may well be seeking to bring a product into an already crowded market, because they are pressured by a manufacturer, and they just want to keep their franchise for the more received product. A supplier may be just trying to attract new custom.

All have different goals. Just as some "winners" of these free samples will have different intentions. There are some who will diligently carry out, notate and photo the process and results. As happened with the Farecla. Others just love to collect products, esp waxes, and have no practical need for them and will tuck them into their hoard. Others love the opportunity to tryout something new and any excuse to strip the car, use the latest and tell the world how it compares in a photo spread in Detailing Chat. Yet others will take the sample and never use that company's products ever again, because they had no experience in how to use it and as a sample it can info sparse, and so the end was user failure. Many other variations are but a line of type away.

In truth manufactures never rely on a single point campaign. Samples obtained via DW may never get talked about on DW by some "winners" but it doesnt mean the user does not spread the word in other ways. If it is getting the word out that the product lacked it is a little short sighted of us, however admittedly frustrating, to only think in terms of DW talk.

Ultimately if people are good enough to use DW to distribute samples I for one welcome this. It is not my only contact with detailing news but it is my primary source. I only joined recently. Primarily because I had grown out of touch with modern products and living in a world of past heroes and old tech. Whilst I learn more daily esp about these newer products, my recent appearance on DW does not negate the four decades of experience that I had before I found time to join DW.

I think at times DW can become a little too introverted. DW is not the sole reason samples are offerred on DW. Rib


----------

